# Bragas, chunchos, bombachas



## Blechi

Alguien ¿conoce más nombres par ... esto? Y también el área en que se les llama cómo?

Si no recuerdo mal las palabras que yo conozco se usan en ...

bragas => España
chunchos => Chile
bombachas=> Paraguay

Gracias por ampliar mis conocimientos


----------



## Bloodsun

Argentina: _Bombachas_

Para evitar bochornos, se dice "ropa interior femenina", o vulgarmene "chabombas". 

En general hay muchas variaciones según el tipo de bombacha de la que se esté hablando, básicamente: _tanga_, _vedetina_, _culotte_, _cola less_. Al ir a una lencería, se pide directamente uno de estos tipos de bombachas, que difieren más que nada en la cantidad de tela que contengan. También creo que hay un nombre específico para las bombachas para embarazadas y para ancianas, pero no recuerdo cuáles.

Por aquí no se usa _bragas_, pero lo he leído en muchos libros.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

No funciona tu enlace, Blechi. Sin embargo, por los nombres que das de ejemplo, deduzco que te refieres a una prenda de ropa interior femenina.

Lo que en españa se llama _bragas_, en Chile se llama _calzón_. También antiguamente se usaba aquí un término que ahora nos suena afectado: _cuadros_.
De _calzón_, se hace aquí el eufemismo _calchuncho_. No me parece haber oído _chuncho_, pero puede que algunos lo digan como acortamiento de _calchuncho_.
Los otros términos que he oído en Chile como nombres coloquiales de esta prenda son _churrines_ y _chitecos_. Esta última palabra deriva de una marca comercial bastante conocida antiguamente.
No se usa aquí el término rioplatense _bombacha_ ni el español _braga_.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Otra que se usa por aquí es *trusa *-queda como más _fino_, _¿viste?_-.


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> Otra que se usa por aquí es *trusa *-queda como más _fino_, _¿viste?_-.



Nunca lo había escuchado en Argentina. Sí, en cambio, lo escuché en Shrek 2, cuando se hablaba de la ropa interior de Pinocho. Supongo que se habrá adoptado a partir de ahí.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aviador said:


> Lo que en españa se llama _bragas_, en Chile se llama _calzón_.



Ahora que lo mencionas, aquí en Argentina también se usa calzón. Aunque los calzones se asocian más con la ropa interior masculina. Pero de todas formas a veces se usa para la de mujer.

No me había puesto a pensar en la variedad de términos que tenemos para referirnos a estas prendas...


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México pantaletas, para las prendas masculinas se usa trusa o calzón.


----------



## chics

En España "braga" o también "braguita". No se usa ninguna de las demás mencionadas hasta ahora (aparte de tanga, culot, etc.).

_Bombacho_ y _bombacha_ aquí es un adjetivo que indica una prenda muy ancha y con una gomita al final para fruncirlo, típicamente unos pantalones (pantalones bombachos) o la mangas de una blusa o vestido.

Los hombres usan "calzoncillos".


----------



## Bloodsun

chics said:


> _Bombacho_ y _bombacha_ aquí es un adjetivo que indica una prenda muy ancha y con una gomita al final para fruncirlo, típicamente unos pantalones o la mangas de una blusa o vestido.
> 
> Los hombres usan "calzoncillos".



Sí, aquí las *bombachas de campo* también son pantalones al estilo gaucho, pero solo si se aclara que son "de campo". De otra forma se refiere a la ropa interior de mujer. 

Cuando se dice *calzones* todavía cabe la posibilidad de que sean de mujer, pero con *calzoncillos* son definitivamente de hombre.


----------



## chics

Aquí *calzones* creo que son pantalones de hombre pero del siglo... ejem... de estos muy antiguos, "de época". Es una palabra en desuso, por lo menos en Cataluña.


----------



## Agró

*Braga*, además de lo mencionado, también es esto en España (lo digo para complicarle las cosas un poco a Blechi, que me perdone):

*braga**1**.*
 (Del galolat. _braca_, quizá de or. germ.).

* 3.     * f. Prenda de abrigo similar a una bufanda cerrada, pero de tejido más fino.

Ver aquí.


----------



## Bloodsun

Si se permite complicarlo, los *calzones* (calzoni) también son una especie de tartas/empanadas de la cocina italiana, semejantes a pizzas rellenas.

También se encuentra en la web el uso de *calzón* como pantalón corto, de deporte. Yo me imagino los calzones masculinos de hace un par de siglos, que podían ser tan amplios como las enaguas de las mujeres.

Pero en cuanto a ropa interior, los calzones con prendas de ropa interior femeninas o masculinas.


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> Nunca lo había escuchado en Argentina. Sí, en cambio, lo escuché en Shrek 2, cuando se hablaba de la ropa interior de Pinocho. Supongo que se habrá adoptado a partir de ahí.


Humm... tengo serias dudas.


> Del DUE:
> *trusa *(del fr. «trousse»)
> *1 *(pl.) f._ Gregüescos con cuchilladas, que llegaban hasta la mitad del muslo. _Þ*Pantalón.
> *2 *(Arg., Perú; sing. o pl.) _*Braga (prenda interior femenina)._
> *3 *(Méj., Perú; sing. o pl.) _*Calzoncillo (prenda interior de hombre)._
> *4 *(Cuba) _*Bañador de mujer._


Y creo que está faltando *culote*:


> Del DUE:
> *culote *(del fr. «culotte») m. Pantalón corto, de tejido elástico para que quede muy ajustado, que se usa en algunos deportes, especialmente en ciclismo.


...que dio origen a los famosos *sans-culottes*.


----------



## Blechi

Agró said:


> *Braga*, además de lo mencionado, también es esto en España (lo digo para complicarle las cosas un poco a Blechi, que me perdone):
> 
> *braga**1**.*
> (Del galolat. _braca_, quizá de or. germ.).
> 
> *3. *f. Prenda de abrigo similar a una bufanda cerrada, pero de tejido más fino.
> 
> Ver aquí.


 
Vamos que ... yo llevo bragas por todo el cuerpo 



Bloodsun said:


> Si se permite complicarlo, los *calzones* (calzoni) también son una especie de tartas/empanadas de la cocina italiana, semejantes a pizzas rellenas.


Ok con lo de calzones, pero que se parece a una pizza ... Uyyyyyyyyyy si te lee eso un italiano de verdad, se va a enojar!


----------



## gatogab

En México, más bien dicho, en Puebla he oído *"chones"* o sea *"calchones"*
En Chile he oído "*chunchos"* o sea _"*calchunchos"*_
Todo esto con el fin de complicarse la vida las mujeres con un exceso de pudor, ya que se aborchornan cuando deben decir las cosas por su nombre:*"calzones"*
Es claro que* "chones"* es más simpático que *"pantaletas"*

Por otro lado creo que nominar esta prenda íntima depende de la ocasión y del lugar. Ocasión y lugar despiertan la fantasía.
¿O no?

*El 'link' de Blechi*


----------



## clares3

Hola
En la última obra de Alvite nos da cuenta de esas mujeres que tras un polvo se ponen las gafas de cerca para buscar sus bragas. Lo cito porque, a salvo la cursilería actual de llamar braguitas a lo que siempre fueron bragas, desde que nací no he escuchado más palabra que bragas para referirse a la ropa interior femenina que, con más o menos tejido, tapa desde debajo del ombligo hasta el arranque de los muslos, es decir, el equivalente a los calzoncillos de los hombres. Luego ya están las especialidades: tangas, culottes, ... Al menos por donde y con quien yo me muevo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El término más neutro para la ropa interior me parece *lencería*. Estuvo muy en uso en la época de la República Española el nombre de *picardías* que incluía toda la ropa interior femenina erotizadora, con volantes, adornos y demás elementos lujuriosos.
A nivel oral estas palabras relacionadas con los tabúes (en este caso católicos; cf. San Agustín) suelen ser substituidos por eufemismos de todo tipo, bien adaptaciones de palabras foráneas (generalmente del francés como trusa, culot(e), pero también alguna del inglés y tanga del portugués brasileiro), bien diminutivos hipocorísticos, como el español braguitas o calzoncillos, o palabras algo generales como bombachas, que se utilizan para otras prendas de vestir, o deformaciones de palabras como calchunchos de calzones. Todos ellos mecanismos habituales en las referencias al sexo y a nuestras "partes pudendas".
El uso de unas u otras formas depende absolutamente del contexto y del medio en que nos desenvolvemos y, por supuesto, de la educación recibida (colegios laicos o religiosos, familia creyente o no en una u otra religión, idiolecto familiar de mujeres especialmente).


----------



## Calambur

Blechi said:


> Alguien ¿conoce más nombres par ... esto? Y también el área en que se les llama cómo?


 


gatogab said:


> *El 'link' de Blechi*


"Eso" por aquí es una _bombacha de vieja_, y se la conoce como *bombacha universal*.
No me preguntes por qué, porque no sé. Me imagino que porque al ser tan grandes cabe tanto una gorda como una flaca.
Yo las llamaría "mecacho enelerotismo".


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


> "Eso" por aquí es una _bombacha de vieja_, y se la conoce como *bombacha universal*.


Por acá se conocen como "bragas de cuello alto". Y sí, Calambur, son el "mecacho en el erotismo".


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

gatogab said:


> En México, más bien dicho, en Puebla he oído *"chones"* o sea *"calchones"*
> En Chile he oído "*chunchos"* o sea _"*calchunchos"*_
> Todo esto con el fin de complicarse la vida las mujeres con un exceso de pudor, ya que se aborchornan cuando deben decir las cosas por su nombre:*"calzones"*
> Es claro que* "chones"* es más simpático que *"pantaletas"*
> 
> Por otro lado creo que nominar esta prenda íntima depende de la ocasión y del lugar. Ocasión y lugar despiertan la fantasía.
> ¿O no?
> 
> *El 'link' de Blechi*


 
Exacto, me quitó usted las letras de los dedos.
En México . . . . . . 

-CHONES (forma "simpaticamente decente" de nombrar a los calzones)
-CHONINOS (chones)
-PANTALETAS (Nombre oficial al referirse, en México, a la ropa interior inferior femenina, "calzones". Se refiere a todos los chones, incluyendo tangas y las de "hilo dental")


----------



## Pinairun

La prenda que aparece en el _link_ de Blechi también se conoce como "bragas de monja". 

Y algunas de las bragas que ha señalado Agró, además de para el cuello, valen para llevarlas en la cabeza.


----------



## gatogab

Pinairun said:


> La prenda que aparece en el _link_ de Blechi también se conoce como "bragas de monja".
> 
> Y algunas de las bragas que ha señalado Agró, además de para el cuello, valen para llevarlas en la cabeza.


 
Son  *bragas axilares*, las de Blechi.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Chones de mata pasiones


----------



## duvija

Faltaba culotes, es cierto. Los calzones, son más bien bombachas grandes. Pero si además son de invierno, gruesas, de felpa o lana, ahí son culotes y pueden ser tan largos como quieran, basta que no se vean abajo de la pollera/falda cuando el viento la levanta. (me lo estoy imaginando. Ah, qué delicia).


----------



## gatogab

duvija said:


> Faltaba culotes, es cierto. Los calzones, son más bien bombachas grandes. Pero si además son de invierno, gruesas, de felpa o lana, ahí son culotes y pueden ser tan largos como quieran, basta que no se vean abajo de la pollera/falda cuando el viento la levanta. (me lo estoy imaginando. Ah, qué delicia).


 
*Invierno* <> *Verano*


----------



## Aviador

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Chones de mata pasiones


_Matapasiones_, sí, claro.
Sin embargo, en Chile no se llama coloquialmente _matapasiones_ sólo a la ropa interior femenina como la que muestras, JuanitooCarlos, sino principalmente los calzoncillos largos que usamos los hombres en invierno (¡qué gran invento!).

Saludos.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Aviador said:


> _Matapasiones_, sí, claro.
> Sin embargo, en Chile no se llama coloquialmente _matapasiones_ sólo a la ropa interior femenina como la que muestras, JuanitooCarlos, sino principalmente los calzoncillos largos que usamos los hombres en invierno (¡qué gran invento!).
> 
> Saludos.


 
"La jaula del tigre"


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pinairun said:


> La prenda que aparece en el _link_ de Blechi también se conoce como "bragas de monja".



¡Y como *bragas riñoneras*!


----------



## Blechi

gatogab said:


> Son *bragas axilares*, las de Blechi.


 
Las de Blechi D) son éstas. ¿Cómo las llamáis?

Y estas otras, ¿Cómo las llamáis?

Gracias por esclarecer mis dudas.


----------



## Agró

Blechi said:


> Las de Blechi D) son éstas. ¿Cómo las llamáis?
> A ésas se les podría llamar Bragas Cachuli.
> Y estas otras, ¿Cómo las llamáis?
> A éstas BraJones.
> Gracias por esclarecer mis dudas.


----------



## oa2169

gatogab said:


> ¿O no?
> 
> *El 'link' de Blechi*


 
A estos (los del vínculo de gatogab), les llamamos en Colombia "matapasiones", ya se pueden inaginar por qué.

Normalmente a la ropa interior femenina les llamamos "cucos" en Colombia.


----------



## Pinairun

Blechi said:


> Las de Blechi D) son éstas. ¿Cómo las llamáis?
> 
> Y estas otras, ¿Cómo las llamáis?
> 
> Gracias por esclarecer mis dudas.


 
Estas, si llevaran una gomilla en la pernera, serían unos pololos cortos.

Las otras,  unas bragas faja.


----------



## Calambur

Me encantó *matapasiones*.


----------



## gatogab

*En periodo de "vacas flacas" esta prenda puede ser colectiva*




*Obrero emancipado*


----------



## Calambur

gatogab said:


> *En periodo de "vacas flacas" esta prenda puede ser colectiva*


Ésa sí que es talle "universal" (no como las argentinas).


----------

